# Hunting bows vs target bows



## white00crow

The main differance is usually axel to axel is usually longer on target bows and the brace height is usually around 8in.
But with todays bows it aint hard to find just what you want, the bow I use is kinda a hybred it is good to hunt or target shoot, I have a mathews ovation.
best bet is go to a pro shop ask alot of questions, shoot alot of bows and see what works best for you.
Goodluck and happy shooting! Hope this helped you.


----------



## Solscud007

could you list some of the brands i should focus on? 

i heard of Hoyt and Matthews. are there any others i should look at? I hecked out Hot and it looks like they only do hunting bows. I there a brand jsut for target?


----------



## jerrytee

Do'nt be fooled just because a bow has a camo colour scheme doesn't mean that it wont make a good target bow. Look at www.huntersfriend.com .Target bows are usually more forgiving and slower.


----------



## white00crow

Boy about all brands put out a target bow,Jerrytee is right,a guy shot a world record at 70 meters with a switchback which is a hunting bow.
best thing to do is shoot a bunch of different bows and see what you like best!


----------

